
Microbiome interactions shape host fitness - tosh
https://nextjournal.com/csi/microbiome-interactions-shape-host-fitness/article
======
moh_maya
Its an interesting article in that it is looking at fitness (of fruit-flies,
the model system used in the study), not lifespan alone.

Going in, I was expecting all of these interactions would be like the GWAS
(genome wide association studies) interactions. I was expecting maybe single
digit (max) percentage changes in the overall fitness / lifespan / etc.

But, if I understand the article correctly [1], different combinations of gut
bacteria drove variations in lifespan by up to ~20% (which is a HUGE shift),
which makes me a little skeptical.

All in all, a fascinating, if very unclear study.

They are very interesting correlations, but mapping the cause-consequence
relationship is probably one of the biggest challenges in modern biological
research; in this context & diseases like (many) cancers. In an ideal world,
we really would like to have that degree of understanding to be able to
develop effective, targeted cures (the holy grail of modern medicine?)

Finally, there's a lot of 'buzz' around microbiomes / microbiomics etc, etc.
But I think one needs to be cautious in interpreting these results. This
twitter thread [2], on an article / paper claiming modulation of schizophrenia
by gut microbiome, is an articulate criticism(IMO) of such a claim.

In general (not the fly paper referred to in [1]), I think a significant
fraction of microbiome / trait association studies, as exemplified by the
schizophrenia study discussed in [2], are just throwing stuff up & seeing what
sticks; and they are.. perhaps not the most rigorous of ways of doing
science..

Finally, a slightly older, but still good article in NY Times that discusses
some of the issues around the hype, etc. [3]

[1]
[https://www.pnas.org/content/115/51/E11951](https://www.pnas.org/content/115/51/E11951)

[2]
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1095012297200844800.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1095012297200844800.html)

[3] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/upshot/exciting-
microbe-r...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/upshot/exciting-microbe-
research-temper-that-giddy-feeling-in-your-gut.html)

[multiple edits to improve readability :~]

~~~
trhway
>But, if I understand the article correctly [1], different combinations of gut
bacteria drove variations in lifespan by up to ~20% (which is a HUGE shift),
which makes me a little skeptical.

just one example - [wrong makeup of] gut bacteria association with type 2
diabetes in humans (there are a bunch of studies like this
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4880177/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4880177/)
). Diabetes would cause lifespan variations on the scale of those 20% easily.
Beside diabetes there are other similarly well pronounced/acute/severe effects
as well as less pronounced "chronic" style effects and thus 20% may easily be
on the lower side.

------
andy_ppp
I was trying to research the best probiotic to start taking (for humans not
fruit flies) and I became totally bewildered... any recommendations or
research from hacker news welcome!

~~~
Santosh83
Why not yogurt/buttermilk? It was recommended to me though I dislike both and
have never taken them in my life. But I suffer from chronic mouth ulcers and
most doctors I consulted say it is because I avoid natural probiotics found in
yogurt etc...

~~~
Aromasin
Unfortunately television advertising often has just as much an effect on
doctors as it does the regular person. Despite what they often say, most
supermarket yogurt/buttermilk often loses all of its probiotic bacteria during
the processing of it, to make it safe to eat. Along with that, a good majority
of people are lactose intolerant and only some, but not all, lactose is broken
down in the fermentation process. If you have any inflammatory symptoms, like
ulcers, I wouldn't personally recommend dairy sources; but there are loads of
great alternatives!

My personal supermarket favourites are sauerkraut, tempeh, kimchi, miso (I put
miso paste in everything...), kombucha, and pickles. Basically any fermented
food really.

I recommend trying to make some of your own if you find the time. I make dosa
quite often on the weekends, which is a kind of delicious Indian pancake. Also
tried my hand at making Natto, which is this strange but delicious sticky
soybean thing. Had Salgam in turkey which was amazing too (it's a weird salty,
spicy, fermented pickle juice).

Check out Wikipedia for a reasonably complete list:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fermented_foods](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fermented_foods)

------
JHH_18
As a child, one gains some immunity factors from ...the dirt.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Eating dirt is probably not a preferable option for most adults but we can
certainly eat things that are grown in it!

------
JHH_18
The variety of life is huge. What will you grow in your garden? more than your
count equals. You are a city of life in yourself. Live long, enjoy.

